

Nebia Shower – Better experience, 70% less water (1.8mil kickstarter) - clarky07
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1499369835/nebia-shower-better-experience-70-less-water/

======
russell
This looks very interesting. I live in a very water restricted area; we are
limited to 50 gallons per person per day. There are heavy fines, even cutoff,
if we dont comply. In order to meet the restrictions we went from daily
showers to brief ones every other day, among other measures. However I refused
to go to a low flow shower head. I like the feeling of the water flowing down
my back. So my question is, is the Nebia shower satisfying to a person who
likes showering under a waterfall?

